# Partial thyroid arterial embolization for the treatment of hyperthyroidism



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Partial thyroid arterial embolization for the treatment of hyperthyroidism.

http://www.ejradiology.com/article/PIIS0720048X11003433/abstract?rss=yes


----------

